# Natural edge burr elm bowls



## George Watkins (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello folks

here are a few pics of me cuttinga large lump of burr elm which I have been "hanging" onto for a few years :redface:
and the first three bowls which i turned yesterday after the cutting.

The lump of burr elm was about 32" tall by 24" wide and 8" at its deepest











eleven N/edge blanks




Some prime offcuts which i'll use to cast my hybrid box & hollow form blanks




modest firewood pile




I couldint resist cutting one solid burr elm hollow form blank




first bowl- 6" wide




2nd bowl- 5" wide







3rd bowl 7" wide




group pic's


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 9, 2013)

The bowls are beautiful.


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 9, 2013)

WOW


----------



## OZturner (Oct 9, 2013)

Great Bowls, Fantastic Burl.
Love your work.
That should keep you busy for a little while.
Brian


----------



## johncrane (Oct 9, 2013)

1ST class George luv your work.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 9, 2013)

Great work !!


----------



## LanceD (Oct 9, 2013)

Great looking bowls George. Always been a fan of your work.


----------



## Rodnall (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## AngryRhino (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## sdoerr (Oct 9, 2013)

Great looking wood and a great job on those bowls.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 9, 2013)

Well done, sir.  Well done.


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 9, 2013)

thank you for all of your kind comments and "likes"


----------



## robutacion (Oct 9, 2013)

Mate..., have you still got all your fingers, and the meat and skin attached to them...??? Geezz those have some sharp edges...!

Yes, I agree, you do great work and I'm a fan of yours, no doubt...!

Congrats...!

PS: Just one more thing, that 6th pic from the top, looks like a "massacre" scene, did you say, "firewood pile...???"

Cheers
George


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 9, 2013)

ha ha :tongue: thanks George, yep all digits still there.....just!!

i've done three more today.. shall i start a new thread or add the images to this one? hmmm


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 9, 2013)

WOW+++  What else can you say.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 9, 2013)

three more pieces today


----------



## MarkD (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow! Awesome bowls George. That is some spectacular wood and workmanship!


----------



## Teeball (Oct 9, 2013)

Very beautiful, excellent pieces, all of them.


----------



## kludge77 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just adding my voice to the chorus of admirers. 

You really do make beautiful art.


----------



## jchoponis (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mikellem (Oct 9, 2013)

Gosh,  those bowls are just outrageous!

Great talent!....


----------



## triw51 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fantastic wow that first bowl reminded me of moose antlers.  I am impressed


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, very nice! Natural edge pieces are really nice, in my book.


----------



## MarkD (Oct 9, 2013)

Did anyone else notice how George captured the image of a man flexing his bicep in the 2nd picture of  "2nd bowl- 5" wide" ( the 10th photo from the top of the thread ). A true craftsman! :biggrin:


----------



## robutacion (Oct 10, 2013)

MarkD said:


> Did anyone else notice how George captured the image of a man flexing his bicep in the 2nd picture of  "2nd bowl- 5" wide" ( the 10th photo from the top of the thread ). A true craftsman! :biggrin:



What..., this one...??? 


Geezzz, some people can see "things" in all sorts of things, huh...???

Sometimes I do to, I can't explain, why...!

Cheers
George

PS: I hope that George doesn't mind me using is pic to mark the spot mentioned...!

Cheers
George


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you for all of your comments


No I dont mind George


----------



## johncrane (Oct 10, 2013)

Just knowing where and how much to cut the blanks is an art on it's own, great work George!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 10, 2013)

Stunning. Those are just beautiful...


----------



## OZturner (Oct 10, 2013)

I have just drooled over you photo's again and your recent additions.

When you see beautiful timber like that, don't you wish that there was a Bowl Saver, that would really work on something so rugged, so deep, and so thin.

I expect George, you would have had a full time job, just taking the shavings out of the workshop, or emptying your collector.

Terrific work, love the Bowls.
Brian


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you for all of your comments and "likes" i really do appreciate them all


well "i've started this burr elm thread project so I better finish it" lol :tongue: here is today's 4 pieces













I feel lucky to have got this one of the lathe in one piece, lots of bark inclusions!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome bowls! Great shapes and the burr is gorgeous. Like the natural edge and great finish. Impressive work!


----------



## gketell (Oct 11, 2013)

Those are all absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 13, 2013)

thank you


----------



## robutacion (Oct 13, 2013)

George Watkins said:


> thank you for all of your comments and "likes" i really do appreciate them all
> 
> 
> Well "i've started this burr elm thread project so I better finish it" lol :tongue: here is today's 4 pieces



Well, let me say this, there ARE NOT, a lot of people out there that could finish a piece last you last, period...!

Only those that have tried it before, will have an understanding to what it involves, one of the requirements is a great deal a gentleness with the cutting tools, there are ways to assist the pieces to stay together but that, in not my place to discuss here so, you really finished your project in great style George, congrats...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks George



the last piece to show you is the solid burr blank I cut, 5" wide by 8" tall


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 15, 2013)

You do such exquisite work.  I always love to see it.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Oct 15, 2013)

great looking wood and bowls


----------



## Dai Sensei (Oct 15, 2013)

Gez George, each time I think I am getting closer to you, you go and raise the bar way way way out of my reach

Love your work, absolutely brilliant


----------



## kyaggie (Oct 15, 2013)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mhbeauford (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautiful bowls! Love the natural edge. I have Burl Envy!!


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 15, 2013)

thank you for all of your comments and "likes"


----------

